
House passes $15 minimum wage bill - smacktoward
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/18/politics/minimum-wage-house-vote/
======
1PlayerOne
But it won't go anywhere in the senate...

~~~
w8vY7ER
Time for a new Senate then?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Nah. Why didn't the Dem's do this back when they had the House, Senate and
White House?

~~~
Fjolsvith
I'll tell you why. They didn't want to get blamed for the fallout from it.

------
daveslash
Same article on CNN Lite, which is _almost_ a text-only version of the site.

[http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_df22f46a3ff6029302deb849239...](http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_df22f46a3ff6029302deb84923903f1d)

~~~
farisjarrah
Wow, lite.cnn.com is great! I usually dislike CNN, but this makes it almost
bearable

~~~
daveslash
You may then also like text.npr.org

